# Wife found out today she was allergic to my cum...



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, has anyone heard of this before?

My wife and I have always had a good sex life, even in our "bad" times it was still once or twice a week.

In the last 9 months or so our sex life has realy taken off, not only in frequency but in variety as well.

We not have sex 5-7 times a week and have added things such as toys, sensual movies (not porn), other kinky stuff, etc. 

In the last month or so, she started getting some sharp "needle" like pains when I had an orgasm inside her (only time). It was once in awhile at first, and lately became every time.

At first her gyno thought she just had an infection of some sort (yeast, urinary, etc) and gave her some antibiotics.

Even though neither of us had never cheated, they screaned her for STDs as well and she (obviously) was clean.

Without getting into the details, she will also have a yellowish discharge, throbbing pain, and swelling within 15 minutes of having sex.

Today her gyno diagnosed her with being allergic to my ejaculation. He even said "well, I can't have you get a new husband, so you will either have to use condoms for the rest of your life or be in steroids for the rest of your life". She doesn't want to do the steroids thing for 2 reasons, 1 they make you gain weight, and 2 they make it easier to get everyday infections (steroids hurt your immune system).

My question is...has anyone ever heard of this? Being allergic to cum....

And what about an allergy to such substance just showing up after 9+ years of marriage?

This kind of put a damper on my Friday because my wife and I have REALLY had an amazing sex life the last 9 months or so and now we might have to cut it back some and/or use condoms all the time for the rest of our lives.

I'm just really looking for information on this condition and/or advice. I love my wife so much that I have no problem cutting back our sex frequency and/or having to use condoms, etc so that she doesn't go through this.

Oh yeah, she has a latex allergy too, so can't use latex condoms...

Oh yeah, and the only other information, is we have been using "lube" more lately due to the frequency, and our brand of choice has been KY. Up until the last few months we had never needed or used lube at all. That's the only real "change" in our habits down there since this allergy started that I can think of.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes, this does happen. You have probably over exposed her to your cum, which has triggered a reaction. when you were doing it less, it probably produced only mild symptoms that went largly un-noticed.

If she is sensitised at the moment, the lubrication on condoms might be an irritant to her. Perhaps you will have to practise semen retention. If only there was someone who knew about semen retention round here...


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Gosh dang you MT, you'd find a way to get me to do that one way or another!


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Did she tell her gyno that the KY was a recent change? I know they make several 'flavors' (and for MT 'flavours') and I wonder if there is fragrance or such in what you are using that is causing a reaction?


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Well what if he doesn't ejaculate in her? she would only have small amounts from non-protected intercourse, she can wash when they are done?


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

revitalizedhusband said:


> Gosh dang you MT, you'd find a way to get me to do that one way or another!


Yeah - even if I had to bribe your wife's gynaecologist 



martino said:


> Well what if he doesn't ejaculate in her? she would only have small amounts from non-protected intercourse, she can wash when they are done?


Pre-cum is weaker than ejaculate, so he might just get away with it.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

revitalizedhusband said:


> Gosh dang you MT, you'd find a way to get me to do that one way or another!


:rofl:

MT, I could see that "cumming" a mile away. 

Sorry RVH, I've never heard of this before. Did anything else chance other than the frequency?


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Frequency changed, plus due to the frequency we started using KY lube once in awhile (not every time) to help.

That was really the only thing that changed in the last couple months.

I've already thought of the "pulling out" method to avoid having to use a condom. 

Her gyno even recommended that she take 2 advil before we have sex to dull the pain! 

Boy, that really would make me feel good "hold on honey, I have to take some pain killers before we have sex"...I obviously don't want to hurt my wife...

One thing I have noticed, and this is just an observation not a "fact" but it seems to hurt "more" if she just got done having an orgasm herself.

Also, not to get too much into details, but there is no "allergic" reaction at all (at least not noticeable) when we have anal sex...just vaginal. 

She will have a skin reaction though if she doesn't wipe it off right after sex.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Taking a pain killer so you can do something your body is telling you not to do is not wise. Pain is a warning. Listen to it.

If you back off on the quantity for a while, she might regain some tolerance. She has become over-sensitised to your ejaculate. It would not be good to press on regardless, as the next stage could be more violent. I'm amazed the doctor gave such advice.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I can believe it. During my last pregnancy, I developed an allergy to my unborn child. It was a very rare thing. Luckily it occurred near the end of the pregnancy, so the doctor induced labor. it was funny having a dermatologist making rounds twice daily in the maternity ward.

Perhaps your wife could see an allergist for some suggestions. Steroids aren't a safe choice for long-term use.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

MT, 

The gyno said use Advil on top of a condom, not use Advil and then still allow a reaction.


----------



## KMDillon (Apr 13, 2009)

There are allergists that can build up her tolerance. Pretty much you two go in together, you produce the "specimen", and the doctor exposes her to it in controlled amounts that he'll increase over time. It's an unpleasant process (and expensive) but it's really the best answer I've found.

My F and I are going through this as well- really trying to get this figured out before the honeymoon! You should also first have the allergist look into what else your wife could be allergic to. My F and I have very different diets so we're still in that part of the process.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

How about some Benedryll right before intercourse, that helps with allergic reactions.

I would try without the KY jelly she may be allergic t that not your cum.

Also you body goes through changes every 7 years, that is probably why she has developed a allergic reaction.

I bet she feels terrible.

I would try without the KY for a while and see if it changes.


----------



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> How about some Benedryll right before intercourse, that helps with allergic reactions.


Yep, it could knock her out. Benedryll causes drowsiness in most people. That's one way to resolve the problem---sleep through it. lol

Seriously though, the allergist is going to be your best bet. They will need to identify exactly which protein is causing the problem.


----------



## MsLady (Dec 1, 2008)

Don't do the Benadryl - it'll make her sleepy.

This does happen, though it's rare. I'm sorry. It totally sucks.

Definitely have her go to a good allergist. They can help you identify specifically what she's reacting to and possibly build her resistance back up.

In the meantime, do not take this lightly. Allergies often do take years and much exposure to surface and get bad enough for the person to notice, but once they hit a certain threshold can become life threatening. So take the precautions necessary to keep her healthy while you sort this out with an allergist. Was the Gyno sure that it isn't the KY that caused the reaction? Regardless, go to the allergist - they can be much more specific on this matter.

BTW, as a head-up, this will be a problem when and if you choose to conceive. So if that's in the plans, educate yourselves with enough time to plan accordingly.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I told my wife about this, she said, highly doubtful she is allergic to your cum, she is probably allergic to the KY or any other foriegn substance you are using.

Does she have other allergies and taking medication? Zyrtec or Clariton? this would cause the dryness. happens to my wife during allergy season as well.

if you done having children, go get a vesectomy and stop using any foriegn substances. If you need lube use slavia


----------



## KMDillon (Apr 13, 2009)

It's funny how many people don't believe this is a real thing. It's rare but it's real and it's terrible. But I agree you should exhaust every other possibility incase there's an easier fix.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> if you done having children, go get a vesectomy and stop using any foriegn substances. If you need lube use slavia


This is a bit dramatic! And it is probably not the sperm causing the reaction, it's probably the alkaloids and proteins in the semen - so a vasectomy may not help.


----------



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

revitalizedhusband said:


> She will have a skin reaction though if she doesn't wipe it off right after sex.


I notice that everyone keeps suggesting she may be allergic to the KY. This statement would suggest it is his cum. I guess they could put the KY on her skin (alone) and test it. If she reacts to the KY, it is an allergy to the KY and not his cum.


----------



## KMDillon (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's a way to know for sure... Does she get sick after giving you blow jobs? (sometimes I get a small tummy ache- sometimes worse)


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

*seems an unlikely diagnosis*

And if the gyn actually made such a diagnosis, I would ask for a second opinion.

Think of it in evolutionary terms. How long would the species last if the females are allergic to the basic results of sex? How would that species reproduce?

Seems to me that there is an element of mistaken diagnosis or misrepresentation of the facts of what is going on.

I would be curious at to what medical procedures were used to come to that diagnosis.

I'm sorry your wife is havig health problems, but have communicable diseases, STDs, and other immune system stressors been ruled out?

There seems much more to this story than a gyn making such a diagnosis.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

MsLady said:


> BTW, as a head-up, this will be a problem when and if you choose to conceive. So if that's in the plans, educate yourselves with enough time to plan accordingly.


That's the good news, we have our 3 boys and my wife had her tubes burnt/cut during the c-section on the 3rd boy. We have no plans for new babies.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

KMDillon said:


> Here's a way to know for sure... Does she get sick after giving you blow jobs? (sometimes I get a small tummy ache- sometimes worse)


I wouldn't know...my wife likes to give a blow job, but NEVER "finished" it if you know what I mean.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: seems an unlikely diagnosis*



michzz said:


> I'm sorry your wife is havig health problems, but have communicable diseases, STDs, and other immune system stressors been ruled out?


STDs have been ruled out 2 ways. 

1. She was tested for them.
2. Neither of us have ever had sex with anyone else (we were virgins on our wedding day).



Here's a weird/interesting update...

Over the weekend we had anal sex and since she's never had this "reaction" with anal sex we went sans condom.

Sure enough, no reaction "back there" but apparently a very small amount of my cum found its way to the "lips" of her privates and irritated the skin there.

Full load in the back door, no reaction.
A drop near the front door, noticeable reaction.

I'm at a loss for words, but I will mention the allergist, and I have a fairly comprehensive health insurance through work, so the price shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> Has your diet changed at all? Has hers?


We've tried to eat a little more healthy, but nothing added in or cut our of our diet, just eating the bad things in moderation now (fast food, soda, sweets, etc).


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Some updates...

1. We are going to stop the KY altogether, see if that helps.
2. For awhile during regular vaginal sex we are going to use a condom, when I say awhile, I'm talking months.
3. She is going to see her gyno in a week again and ask about the allergist, she really liked that idea as well as the possibility that an allergist can possibly significantly decrease her reaction. Plus, that will definitely tell us what the allergic reaction really is.

Unfortunately this has kind of hurt her libido a little bit. Over the last 10 months to a year we've had sex 5-7 times a week. This past week since she found out its been twice. 

I'm not upset at all about it, I have no idea what she is going through and am not going to push it right now, since "hey, 2 times in a week is a lot more than what a lot of people on this forum get".

Plus, her "playfullness" is still there, so I think as the symptoms dissapate, she will return back to our normal sex life.

Even last night, as we went to bed, we had been really flirtatious ALL night, so of course I figured we'd be having sex, and she knew I would kind of expect it. She said "if you want to we can, but I'm still not 100% 'down there' so is it alright if we just cuddle?".

I'm a huge cuddler, my wife is NOT, especially after sex, she's the typical "man" and will roll over on her stomach and go to sleep after sex while I want to cuddle.

Anyway, I said "as long as we really cuddle and you don't roll over in 2 minutes"...

And it was one of the best cuddling we've ever done, I was perfectly ok with that last night, so don't take my "unfortunately her libido..." sentence like I'm complaining, because so far I'm ok with waiting until she feels "up to it" again.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: seems an unlikely diagnosis*



revitalizedhusband said:


> 2. Neither of us have ever had sex with anyone else (we were virgins on our wedding day).


Cute


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: seems an unlikely diagnosis*



MarkTwain said:


> Cute


Thanks :smthumbup:


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

revitalizedhusband said:


> I wouldn't know...my wife likes to give a blow job, but NEVER "finished" it if you know what I mean.



you know if she finishes she might just build up the tolerence your looking for, I mean what can it hurt? LOL Just kiding it was worth a try. Maybe the doctor can write you a doctors order? :smthumbup:


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Happyquest said:


> you know if she finishes she might just build up the tolerence your looking for, I mean what can it hurt? LOL Just kiding it was worth a try. Maybe the doctor can write you a doctors order? :smthumbup:


1. She used to be grossed out by the idea of cum in her mouth.

2. She was almost over that and getting closer to the climax...now she's worried about her throat closing up from an allergic reaction...

Yeah, its been that kind of week...


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

LOL sorry about your luck so close.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Update, RH?


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Update...oof...

Well, sex has been forced into a much less frequent phenomena. We went from 6-7 times a week to down to 2-3 at the moment.

We have found so far that "pulling out" seems to work ok and doesn't cause her any problems.

Anal and oral are still ok.

She has an ultrasound appointment coming up soon, this week sometime I believe. After that if nothing comes of it, we are going to look into going to see an allergist.

So, other than cutting our sex frequency in half, no new update yet.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Small update...

My wife had an ultrasound "down there" last week and has an appointment this week for the results. After that I think we might be onto an allergist because...

Over the last couple months we have abstained from me finishing in her vagina. I either pull out, or we have anal and I finish there.

For those last couple months she had 0 reactions.

However, we tried to see if the 2 months of no finishing inside had calmed the reaction down and decided to just have sex/finish...

Well, it didn't go well, within about 15 min she was red/sore and had a burning sensation.

So, it appears that her vagina, and nothing else, is allergic to my cum...next up is an allergist I believe. As I don't believe the Gyno's ultrasound will show anything significant regarding an "allergy".


----------



## williewonka77 (Nov 28, 2009)

I am wondering if my wife has the same issue. When we have sex, it seems she gets red, itchy, and has all the signs of a really bad yeast infection immediately afterwards. as a result, we have had sex very little in the past few years. I can count on both hands how many times we've done it this year. It doesn't seem to matter if I finish inside her or not. Actually, that's not true, it seems much worse when I do. There seems to be no issue with oral, no allergy to her mouth or throat. Just the vagina. We both bathe, we're very clean people, we don't have std's, and it stumps the hell out of us why she seems allergic to my penis. We have two healthy sons, one is 3 and the other is 8 weeks. We have had sex once since my second son was born, and sure enough, itchy, swelling...wtf?

Anyone with help or suggestions... please contribute. I am 32 with a healthy libido, and having sex less than once a month is just not cool. I can do it, I love my wife, but this needs to stop.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

williewonka77 said:


> Anyone with help or suggestions... please contribute. I am 32 with a healthy libido, and having sex less than once a month is just not cool. I can do it, I love my wife, but this needs to stop.


Do you get up to *other* things?


----------



## Tweak (Nov 18, 2009)

I read all the posts in this thread but never seen a suggestion as to the possibility of the source of her allergy may be because of something in your Diet or maybe a Drug you may be taking?

You are what you eat and with men's cum it is very true that what you as a man eats can effect the make up of your cum. 

My wife is allergic to lots of things.She jokes she is allergic to my cum because it makes her swell up for 9 months....LOL
In all seriousness it would definitely be a downer to find this out.
I read on here last week a guy had the old snippy snip so he and his wife would not have any more kids only to find she does not like the messy mess. 
I would not risk letting her swallow if her vagina is this sensitive to your cum,it honestly could be a bad thing.
Have her see a allergist and you will need to give a sample so they can determine the severity of this allergy.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

I guess since the thread resurfaced an update is required.

We have found an allergist in Cincinnati OH that specializes in this particular allergy (women to cum) and we are setting up an appointment with her doctor so that we can give her doctor all the information we found and we can get a referral.

Luckily we live in OH so Cincy wouldn't be a huge issue if we have to go see the guy down there (about a 3.5 hour drive from us).

So, I guess when we get to that point I'll update again.

Oh, and Tweak, I mentioned in one of the posts on this thread, this was a "sudden" thing, she did not have this problem for the first 9 years of marriage and then boom, this year it started and it started fast. I didn't change anything in my diet.


----------



## Tweak (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok I was just wondering if anyone had asked that about diet and prescription drugs.There are so many threads and so much to read sometimes I get lost.LOL


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

The only "change" in anything when this started was our frequency of sex and variations (positions, toys, etc) went WAY up just weeks or a couple months before she started having this reaction.

We went from 1-2 times a week to 6 times a week. Her doctor thinks she always had some sort of reaction but we REALLY "did her in" when we really "juiced up" her system with something it was allergic too.

He basically compared it to someone who has a slight bee allergy getting stung. Get stung by 1 bee and you swell up some but probably don't need to run to the ER. Get stung by 500 bees and you are in serious trouble.


----------



## williewonka77 (Nov 28, 2009)

We have no progress as of yet, no allergist consulted. GYN suggests vaginosis, from bacteria.(?) Doc says after giving birth some women are more apt to get infections. Sex just provides an opportunity.

And no, MT, I don't do *other* things, as I presume you may mean extramarital ventures. I don't do that, as personal conviction. I'm not throwing shame towards those that do, I just know its not for me. 

So we will try the doc's prescription and wait.....


----------



## williewonka77 (Nov 28, 2009)

OK, update time. For any of you experiencing this, here's a couple of things that have done wonders for our sexual experience, and now suffer no more.

1) At the suggestion of her GYN, we now shower religiously before sex. Not that we didn't before, but now we both use a more natural body soap (unscented, aveeno) and scrub every external part as if for religious purification. I am uncircumcised, so the suggestion was perhaps there are folds or wrinkles of skin that trap and hold soap or bacteria during a shower, and into sex. Or, the same principle for my wife's genitals. So now we both shower very very very thoroughly before we have sex. Sex isnt as immediately spontaneous, but there's no crying afterwards. Thats usually a good thing.

2) I quit drinking all sodas. Anything carbonated, with all the assorted acids contained, all went in the trash. I drink water or tea instead.(tea is still not great, but better than soda.) I also reduced my intake of refined sugars in foods, also. At the same time we were experiencing the 'reaction', I found out I was experiencing gall bladder issues from my diet. My diet wasn't that bad, but a little fat content from all the food items, a little sugar from all the drinks and food items all added up to me being in a lot of pain. So I quit fatty, sugary foods and dropped sodas at the same time we began our purification ritual (see above). I don't know which impacted more, but now my cum doesn't burn my wife, sex doesn't hurt like it did, and we are having pain-free sex much more now. Three times in the last month. (may not sound like much to some, but trust me, its a beautiful thing.) 

This might not help anyone else, but I would encourage you to try it. I know there are medically tested women who are genuinely allergic to seminal fluid, and I thank God my wife is not, but I wonder how many others might be affected by these two factors we changed. We suffered needlessly for a long time not changing a couple of very simple things. Please try it, I hope it helps.


----------



## dantanph (Feb 7, 2010)

Not exactly the same, but had problems almost like that. According to my doctor, mostly due to unnatural sex -- use of condoms, vibrators, KY, etc. The use of these items then natural sex causes the infection problem.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Oddly enough, my wife took some benedryl a couple times a few weeks ago as told by an allergy specialist, and BAM, problem of nearly a year is gone.

Now a week later she doesn't even have to take the benedryl anymore.

Of course, it could have just been an reaction that disappeared on its own too as we hadn't had unprotected vaginal sex in nearly a year until the benedryl trial. It could have disappeared before that.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

That's great news RH, I hope things are now back on track for you guys


----------



## Misssmith (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi RH. I am 22, my partner is 37, I think he must have super-sperm! We have just decided to start trying to a baby, and the first time he came in me, it hurt, but I don't know how much really actually got in because he sort of forgot what he was doing and reverted to old ways and pulled out... this time though, we finished and I was in absolute agony- but I have something that may help your wife- aloe vera. I applied it straight afterwards to the outside area which sort of puffs up and goes very red and throbs- and it really helps alleviate the pain. That is, if she has to go though it in the first place. Good luck!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't know. This sounds suspiciously like the gluten free everyone has autism craze.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Two year old zombie thread alert...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

